# Datamatics UK - Need Some reviews



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello expats,

Can some one please let me know the below.

1. Got a call from datamaticsUK offered a job at UK. Can some one throw some light on their reviews and feedback of this company.

2. What is the market/demand for websphere application server admin in uk ?

Need your help to make my decisions.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If you don't already have a visa, this is a scam. There are literally 500 million people who can do this job in the EU. Application server admin is not on the shortage list of jobs and so the company can not offer you a visa.


----------



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

May i know the reasons ? Some people working in UK comment that the market is good for WebSphere Admin?

I just checked with a few. For sure that company is not a scam, as i checked.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Have they explained the visa process with you? Do you have a visa?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They offered you a job without interviewing you? That should raise some big read flags.


----------



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

No one will offer a Job without interview, how much ever you are experienced !!!!!!!

All i wanted to know is the market in UK, for websphere admins.

Say some thing like, if we have these skills its good to find job.

There are some expectations that are diferent from clients in UK and Other countries, some advise.

Rather this post is misleading from what i have asked, what is the point of forum if we get misleading answers ?

Let me see if any good souls could answer, any good .


----------



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

All i wanted to know is ...

What are the considerations while switching jobs.

I can bring the technology, but what other aspects are considered by employers while a job Interview.

what are the portals that advertise jobs for this profile ?

Are there any other means employers will hunt for resources.

is the requirement for websphere admins is incresing / decreasing / stable.

how often will we get calls.

Basically, what is the kind of candidate profile they are trying to hit ?

where do we stand, so we can fill in the gaps.

as of now, got a few calls from UAE as well.

Can you answer that part without moving out the converstaion to a totally different segment.

My Question is to know the market, not the company basically, if we dont have any info then its ok to ignore.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ram_Aus said:


> No one will offer a Job without interview, how much ever you are experienced !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Rather this post is misleading from what i have asked, what is the point of forum if we get misleading answers ?


Seems you're being a bit misleading.

This is what you said in your 1st post:



> 1. Got a call from datamaticsUK offered a job at UK.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The answer is: you will not get a job in tech right now. You are competing with 500 million people who do not need visas.


----------



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

Thats a valid answer AmyD, 

Good One, Do the 500 million have a 3+ yrs J2EE Developmet Experience, which is a integral part of websphere and and its application serving environment that will help technically resolute issues and understand the code as well.

This has helped me a lot over time in fixing many of the core dumps and thread dump issues, to a more permanent level, deliverign stable applications.


Other wise the only option is for the developer to fix it and he will be hanging around without knowing tuning parameters. which i know that as well.

If there are 500 Million People, are there 500 Million Jobs, then i would say Job Market is GOOD. 


If you cant find a Job within these limits then the odds are u will never find it.

Thanks for leading this post in right direction again.


----------



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

*Q1 or Q2*



nyclon said:


> Seems you're being a bit misleading.
> 
> This is what you said in your 1st post:


So, in that way question 2 is never answered. No Offence here.

that is how now i have to see it.

If you dont know Q1 you can leave and answer Q2. 

Answering Q1, misleaded me and i was afraid i will never get an answer to it.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Please do not think you are "directing" my comments. I am not beholden to you or anyone to give you the answer you want. And you're not listening anyway. You can not get a job in the United Kingdom. I don't know how much clearer I can make that.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I have just googled the company, to see its registration at company's house UK, which anybody can do. DATAMATICS UK LIMITED. Free business summary taken from official Companies House information. Free Alerts.
It doesn't seem that impressive, only small assets declared, probably the rest in India with its owners. Why would anybody risk working for a company with only small assets, UK is a relatively expensive place to live, and I can't see such a small company paying enough wages for an applicant to live in UK, let alone get a visa.Whether people want to work in that field or not, I don't personally care about, as there are probably British companies doing the same thing, with British owners who don't have to rely on imported labour for most of its employees, only the very 'odd' job may be advertised if non UK or EEU applicant can fill it. 
Do your research and beware of any companies who offer you jobs, unless they are in a very specialised field, anywhere in the world.
Good luck with your job searching.


----------



## sam_0001 (May 1, 2015)

*Even I got same call.*

Hi Ram,

I hope your doing your best.

I need some help from you, as I have got similar call from Datamatics Germany. Its the similar communication that you have mentioned on this forum.

I am not sure if I should go ahead with this opportunity. Can you please share you experience? 
It will really help me making decision.

Thanks,
Sam




Ram_Aus said:


> Hello expats,
> 
> Can some one please let me know the below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

Sam_0001 : Mate, am sorry, its a BIT late on reply.

This company sucks :

How the company operates : 
Find Demanding jobs in UK/Europe in IT.
Find a guy with good IT skills working in India. [You are identified]
Arrange for Technical and HR Interview. [Pretend like its a real good company]
Get all the Orginal Docs from you - so you cant quit when ever you like. they will say 3 months but they will hold for longer - 1 Year. [Lies]
Process your VISA after getting your docs/educational certificates [never give them these, they will screw you]
allow time for you to quit
arrange airticket
deploy you in UK/Europe.[Germany]
Send you there, they wont pay you monthly as promised, 
Whatever interviews happening to you on skype or something is fake.
This is a consulting company - process visa - send the candidate to client - bill the client- pay you 40%. 60% to company
Sometimes with the VISA they supply - many companies dont hire you.
You have to find a Job, they dont have tieup with any company. [Thats the main problem]
They will give you time, like 2/3 months to find job, very part pay, ssometimes nothing, but they will generate pay slip.
If you are fed up you want to come back to india, you cant. they will say we wont give you exp. letter or certificates.
Carefull.

If you are without Jobs for a few months, they will say you are in Bench. and Not Pay you. Careful.
Careful

There are a lot many people who have gone well with this scenario. But not all [Only 40% people have good reputation with the company, others are not even paid]

Careful. Risk is yours.

Dont expect you will be paid monthly as promised, its difficult. If you dont have clients

if you have client interview - Negotiate for a good salary here itself and then ask them to book tickets.

Think of - if you are left in another country without Pay.

Max they will pay you 2000Pounds if in UK. without Job. 2 Months -then screw you.


----------



## Ram_Aus (Dec 14, 2013)

All in a whole RISK is yours.


----------



## barvenikhil (Dec 23, 2014)

hi sam,

It appears to me that you are working in germany through datamatics.How is your experience with datamatics so far? I have got similar offer for UK. Need your help to find more info about this company


----------



## barvenikhil (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi Ram,

I would also appreciate your opinion abt this company


----------

